
I am not running for president; I just want to meet every cow and Iowan - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/blogs/compost/wp/2017/08/03/i-am-not-running-for-president-i-just-want-to-meet-every-cow-and-iowan/
======
rubyfan
So that clears thing up

